# Wood at Waterton 5/1/08



## Gtwo (Apr 24, 2007)

Avalanche is the name of the rapid.


----------



## claywhiddon (Jun 14, 2006)

The wood was there last season too, I think. No biggy to skirt right around it whether one is trying to go left or right.


----------

